# Bx23 hydraulic problem



## Darin Feller (Nov 3, 2018)

New member here. Just bought a kubota 23 from work. It worked fine until it blew a hydraulic line to the rear hoe attachment. They replaced the line and now the rear attachment does not work at all and the front bucket is barely working. Tractor moves forward and reverse fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like the linkage to the hydraulic control valve may have been disconnected, if the obvious like the hydraulic oil level is good.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Push the 3 point lever forward. The hydraulics might be dead headed, with the lever all the way back it might be holding the system against relief. It would make loader not work right and back hoe not work at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome to the *TractorForum* Darin


----------



## Darin Feller (Nov 3, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Sounds like the linkage to the hydraulic control valve may have been disconnected, if the obvious like the hydraulic oil level is good.


Oil


RC Wells said:


> Sounds like the linkage to the hydraulic control valve may have been disconnected, if the obvious like the hydraulic oil level is good.





RC Wells said:


> Sounds like the linkage to the hydraulic control valve may have been disconnected, if the obvious like the hydraulic oil level is good.


all linkages are hook up and moving properly


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Darrin! Air in the system?


----------

